# Looking for some youtube "Indian Classical" videos..



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

I would be grateful to whoever wants to share their youtube links to their favorite Indian Classical works.

Ben


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Three "learning" links I've saved, not complete works:

Introduction to Swaras In Indian Classical Music 1





Introduction to Raaga Yaman





Tabla solo with discussion


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder if anyone here likes "Chinese Classical", those performed with European orchestral instruments. Indeed, the traditional one is great and interesting enough.


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe we should change this on up a little..

Let me rephrase the question:

What is your most favorite Indian Classical Piece / CD ?

Ben


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

benclassic said:


> What is your most favorite Indian Classical Piece / CD ?


Lot of favorites, but the very best is probably this old recording, Ravi Shankar's Three Ragas:

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Ragas-R...3&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=shankar+three+ragas

For a great variety and all-around good time, another indispensable album:

http://www.amazon.com/Festival-Indi...0&sr=1-1&keywords=shankar+festival+from+india


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Look for any of the lengthier play Youtube links of Nikhil Banerjee, the 'other' master classical (Southern style) Sitar player. He was very well known, perhaps 'better' or more 'purely Indian classical' than what we got from that other indisputable master, Ravi Shankar.

Search Nikhil Banerjee you'll find a number of links, 20 to 40 minutes in duration. 'Wonderful' barely covers it


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ditto on Nikhil Banerjee. Other names to look for in recordings or on YouTube: Ali Akbar Khan and Debashish Bhatacharya.


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm extremely grateful to all of you! Awesome works!


----------



## CounterpointFan (Jan 12, 2013)

You might like these.











Both these composers have arranged traditional ragas using western orchestration. The composer of the first piece is Ilayaraja and that of the second one, V.S.Narasimhan (who was incidentally the lead violinist for many of Ilayaraja's compositions). You could try and give a listen to all the pieces in these albums. They are interestingly named: Chamber welcomes Thyagaraja etc.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Ravi Shankar: Concerto for Sitar and Orchestra: 




Shankar/Previn/LSO


----------

